# Frisco/ Chinaman dogs



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Would like to see what people here who have these dogs are working with

If you have any dogs from this line post em up


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i'll give you a little bump kayo.

Virtualpedigree

Virtualpedigree


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [305482] :: GARNER'S CANELO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice looking hound Meno222 bred up nicely how's it working for you so far?


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

meno222 said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [305482] :: GARNER'S CANELO


Very nice, El ***** bred to bitches off Simba proved to produce good dogs and should be no different with Bobby.


----------

